# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  Getting ready to FINALY lift the ram

## FireSlayer

Ive waited for my tires to be toast and now that one is slashed (and im single so no expensive GF to eat up my pay check) its time for the lift and tires

Im debating on one of two things, and need input. 

option one: a set of 285/75 (33/10.5) and a 3 inch lift up front, two inch in rear. It would give it a better stance and id keep it on stock rims. thinking im gonna buy a set of Kenda Klevers M/T off ebay ($650 free shipping) and coil spacers and blocks. Im just not sure if it will be what I want but I wont know till I do it.

The other Option (2) is to go 6 inches. Pretty much take out those body lift blocks taking up space in my closet and sticking them under mytruck on top of the 3 inch suspension lift. then I have a friend that said he could get me a new set of 35x12.5x16.5 that have been sitting un used in a garage for $350 i just need to buy rims (priced at summit $280). my only problem is this. If I do the body lift can I still use my bed as I have been. About 3 weeks ago i moved 3 yards of top soil (yard a shot) and I dont want to give that up. one friend said to take steel pipe that is a little bigger than the blocks and put them over the rear ones, but im not sure how good that would be. I just dont want to give up my hauling ability. 

So I ask the Community for input and your opinion

On a side note I was gonna put in a 5 inch RC lift but I bought another Commuter car so I could do this work to the truck and not be out a car (about a $2800 investment) so the $800 lift kit is out of the question especially since im heading back to school

----------


## Jeepin

What are you planning to use the truck for mostly? A full-size vehicle is better used for hauling and it sounds like you want to retain that, they are too big already for many trails so are you trying to wheel it a lot? It sounds like either option you are thinking will run you close to the same money but id think it will be harder to move soil going the bigger route. I cant answer your block question but good luck either way you go!

----------


## owndog12

Body lifts suck ! It in time will destroy the truck ! How much is just a 4 or 5 inch lift ?

----------


## FireSlayer

Pretty much Im trying to think practical vs Fun.  I would like to keep the ability to haul wood and mulch and all that stuff "and" have a nice rig to do some off roading with and mudding.  the thing is I cant spend the money right now on a $800 to $1000 lift for my truck to get the required height to clear 35s.  Plus I have to add im heading back to college and gonna leave my full time job so im not 100% sure if I will have the ability to do this for the next 2 years and by then Im hoping to buy a new truck and do everything right when it comes to the lift and stuff.

----------

